# Custom Title - Community Supporter



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Hello,

How much character we are allowed, if we purchase Custom Title to support the community ?

Thanks you !


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

... What do you mean by that?  You still can't offend Eric's Grandmother, if that's what you mean.  If you're not sure, tell us what you're considering as a Custom Title and we'll tell you.


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What do you mean by that?  You still can't offend Eric's Grandmother, if that's what you mean.  If you're not sure, tell us what you're considering as a Custom Title and we'll tell you.




hehehehe i don't want to offend someone.

Something simple like "OverGod of Moonzar / Community Supporter"


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2005)

MoonZar said:
			
		

> hehehehe i don't want to offend someone.
> 
> Something simple like "OverGod of Moonzar / Community Supporter"



 If you have a custom title, explicitly pointing out that you're a Community Supporter probably isn't necessary. 

As for length, I'm not sure, but take a look at my title. It's a little longer than a CS' could be, FWIW. "Hand and Eye of Piratecat" fits, I think, but I'm not sure how much more.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> If you have a custom title, explicitly pointing out that you're a Community Supporter probably isn't necessary.
> 
> As for length, I'm not sure, but take a look at my title. It's a little longer than a CS' could be, FWIW. "Hand and Eye of Piratecat" fits, I think, but I'm not sure how much more.



So "OverGod of Moonzar" should fit.

That shouldn't offend anyone, though, MoonZar.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2005)

you get 25 characters by the look of things


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So "OverGod of Moonzar" should fit.
> 
> That shouldn't offend anyone, though, MoonZar.




I hope so, my campaign world is not suppose to offend people hehehe

How this work ? We just have to pay on pay pal and follow the step ?


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Maybe i would prefer : "The Nine Moons of Magic"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

MoonZar said:
			
		

> I hope so, my campaign world is not suppose to offend people hehehe
> 
> How this work ? We just have to pay on pay pal and follow the step ?



Pay for the option, then it's under Options.


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pay for the option, then it's under Options.




Okay then, thanks you for the help !


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

MoonZar said:
			
		

> Okay then, thanks you for the help !




Done ! Here is my contribution, you do a lot of good work and i wanted to encourage you guys, i know how much cost bandwith these days  :\


----------



## Greylock (May 6, 2005)

Good on ya, MoonZar. 

Finally clicked "Forum Leaders" the other day, and was suprised at how few, really, have CS accounts of one sort or the other. Sure, there are a lot. Just not as many as I supposed.


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Finally clicked "Forum Leaders" the other day



 Where's that link again, by the way? 'cause I forgot but would like to see it again.


----------



## Greylock (May 6, 2005)

You mean this?

View Forum Leaders   

Yep. I've been hiding it all along. Shoulda told you, Darkness. My bad...


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2005)

Funnily enough, I see it again on the main page now. You must have really hidden it. I am impressed by your ninja skills.


----------



## Greylock (May 6, 2005)

What can I say? It's a talent. I'm good and not afraid to admit it.

Any other forum "mysteries" eluding you? I'm more than willing to lend a hand. 

Greylock, the Enabler, sends...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pay for the option, then it's under Options.



Sorry, it'd probably be under My User Control Panel.  Shouldn't be that hard to find, though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 6, 2005)

Don't forget that you have other spots to enter things in your profile, so, with a little thought can get a lot in...then there is sigs.


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Good on ya, MoonZar.
> 
> Finally clicked "Forum Leaders" the other day, and was suprised at how few, really, have CS accounts of one sort or the other. Sure, there are a lot. Just not as many as I supposed.




I don't know, i don't see the forum leader, i guess this a personnal choice to help and not everybody have credit card or trust online transaction. And many people don't have spare money to help these days...

I work in transactionnal website programmation, and we still have a hard time lately hehehe


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> You mean this?
> 
> View Forum Leaders
> 
> Yep. I've been hiding it all along. Shoulda told you, Darkness. My bad...




Waa.. i was not aware of this link.

Bah they still have many gold community supporter that's good...


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, it'd probably be under My User Control Panel.  Shouldn't be that hard to find, though.



Just link to it:

http://www.enworld.org/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Just link to it:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/profile.php?do=editprofile



I choose to ignore logic.

Besides, since I don't have the feature, I didn't know exactly where it was, just the vicinity.


----------



## BSF (May 8, 2005)

As a fellow Community Supporter, you have my thanks Moonzar!


----------



## Allanon (May 11, 2005)

Aarrghhh, you have added only to my shame of not yet having renewed my CS account. But I will do it soon precious, oh yes, soon.... (when the bank deems it time to start printing my bank balance with black instead of red ink again, that is)


----------



## the Jester (May 15, 2005)

Hey Moonzar, thanks for chipping in! 

I spend more time on ENWorld than I do anywhere else on the net.  For a while I was out of work and broke, but once I had the money, I figured I might as well help support it, you know?


----------



## Mark (May 16, 2005)

You folks ROCK!


----------

